# Public Service Messg: Flesh-Eating Bacteria



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

Caught more than I bargained for a few weeks ago, fishing near Tx City Dike, when I contracted Vibrio Vulnificus (aka Flesh-Eating Bacteria) while wading. 
I had always discounted reports of this disease as overblown, sensationalized hype; but I am here to tell you it is very real. Sand in my shoe wore a raw spot on my foot, where the bacteria entered. 
I just want everyone to be aware of the risk. Don't ignore fever, or redness/swelling around open cuts in saltwater. I almost waited too long to get to the ER, and almost lost my foot. Thanks to the best medical care in the world, prayer support from friends and family, and, most importantly, the Grace of God, I am out of the woods.
After 7 surgeries, the infection is now gone and I am waiting for the wounds to be ready for skin graft. 
Keep fresh water and hydrogen peroxide (or even 1 part bleach to 3 parts water) on board, to thoroughly rinse any open cuts. 
I hope this message is not inappropriate for this board, but if it helps you avoid this infection, it is worthwhile. My apologies if anyone is offended.
These photos are after my first surgery to clean out infection. *THEY MAY BE A BIT GRAPHIC,* so consider, before viewing.
This is some mean stuff, my friends. So be careful, and tight lines.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Gruesome

Glad to hear you saved the foot


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Omg!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Whoah! Man, very sorry to see that. I usually make light of it also, odds are thin but that's gonna make me think twice. I need to look up the old thread, forgot if bleach, alcohol, or hibiclens is most effective.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Glad you're on the mend, and for the reminder. Are you immuno-compromised in some way?


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

No, I am not in any of the high-risk groups. I am 53 yrs old, not diabetic, no compromised immune system. 
Fishing with a friend. He did not get infected. I had open cut on the other leg that did not get infected. Just luck of the draw, I guess


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

kenny said:


> Glad you're on the mend, and for the reminder. Are you immuno-compromised in some way?


X2

Glad you're ok


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Dang that looks painful. Glad to hear you are healing.

Thanks for the reminder about the threat. I have to wonder just how many cases actually occur that are not "reported".


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

My guess on unreported cases is that are not many (that survive) unreported. My kidneys were shutting down. I was told another 12 to 24 hrs without care and I would have lost my life. 
Then once you get into hospital, they are required to report.
So, it is very serious, but still very rare, when you consider the numbers of people who go into the water. 
Just don't ignore signs: fever, redness, and swelling, intense pain.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy Moly!! My prayers are with you for good docs, drugs and speedy healing!

Where are you being treated that knew what you had and what to do to treat?


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeez, man I'm glad you beat it. Wow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

When I couldn't ignore the symptoms any longer, I suspected some infection. (I had high fever, swelling, redness, severe pain.)
With that in mind, I went straight to St. Luke's E.R. in Houston Med Ctr. They put me in ICU and started high levels of numerous antibiotics until the cultures came back and they could pinpoint. They have been fantastic. Had 7 surgeries and not done yet.
I firmly believe if I had gone someplace less capable, I would have lost the foot.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you for the info on where to go! I pray for your complete recovery.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Prayers for a great recovery 

Dang.. Thats a Raw foot . I'm glad you get to keep it as well ! I have cancelled trips , like the one I had planned for tomorrow as I got a slice in my hand from cooking on Friday. I need to give up cooking, working in da yard on Friday before a feeching trip . Always a chance to get a cut from bamboo, weedwacker thrown debris or food prep.


Again, that's one raw foot. Dont think any treatment would of helped your case for just a rubbed skin abrasion. It almost like a bad sunburn would allow the Vibrio in as well . 

Thanks for bringing it to attention and the area as well. Capt Mike C. over in East Galvez nasty as well. Im sure more cases are in. Channel 2 did the report showing the beach in the background for a gulf perception . I truly believe vibro is much more inforce and hanging around from the past few floods where all that sheet flowed down stream . I use Hibiclens on any cut / puncture . If you use this product , like all others make sure its not expired. 

Sure be nice if there was more extensive testing by you know who.. Chamber of Commerce summers are a thing of the past on the Tx Coast .:headknock


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

You are lucky. A co-worker's husband got it at the Texas City **** launching a small boat. He slipped on a rock and skinned his knee. Less than two weeks later he was dead. Sounds like the **** is a hot spot for that mess. Don't know that I would fish there.

Prayers for ya.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow! I blow it off too thinking most who get it just have weaker immune system or the like, but man 53 and no issues and a spot rubbed bare while fishing. That really makes me pay a little more attention. Thanks got the warning and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you for the head's up on this, all this time I was thinking this only occurs in immunocompromised ppl. Looking at the pics I feel for you and hope you get well soon.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

People with heavy alcohol use are also more receptive to the infection.


----------



## bcwader252 (Jan 28, 2016)

Get well soon sir. Does anyone know the Dr in Victoria that is supposedly the best at treating these infections?


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

bcwader252 go back to a post titled Vibrio POC and read post number 87 by El Pescador Cat. I think you will find what you need there.


----------



## bcwader252 (Jan 28, 2016)

Found it. Thank you!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, just glad you're ok.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Get well soon, Im little nervous, I get cut up and finned and everything else , every trip.
Ill stay the heck away from the dike.


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

Exactly. Does anyone ever go fishing and NOT end up with at least a few little cuts and scrapes? I think my problem may have been that I kept those shoes on all day--almost like they were compressing water into that abrasion. But it was just a small (size of a quarter) raw spot, and was not painful until later. Cuts on the *other leg did not get infected.*
I don't really know. Just guessing. But I have been re-playing that whole day over, in my head, a few THOUSAND TIMES as I lay in the hospital bed.
In hospital, they have been bathing wounds in a bleach/water solution called Dakin's solution. You can easily make your own. 
Maybe if I had rinsed or dressed it with this stuff upon exiting??? I don't know if it would have mattered, but it couldn't hurt (except for the sting.)
See various links on Dakin's--how to make it and use it:
http://knowledgeweighsnothing.com/how-to-make-an-antiseptic-solution-from-bleach/
http://prepperswill.com/dakins-solution-a-homemade-antiseptic/
http://www.itstactical.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Dakins_Solution.pdf
http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-62261/dakin''s-solution/details


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

WOW! 

Get well soon!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow! That was bad! Sorry to see that but glad you kept your foot and your'e still here breathing man! We used Dakin's when I worked in the hospital to treat wounds of all kinds. Dakin's solution is easier on the tissue in the wound as it tries to heal. I actually saw patients that tried to treat open wounds at home with straight Hydrogen Peroxide or more concentrated Bleach solutions and actually ended up burning and damaging the tissue more. Anyway, thanks for your PSA and keeping people aware of even small abrasions while fishing or cleaning fish. By the way, we keep a small bottle of fresh bleach and Hibiclens on the boat just in case. Keep us informed after those skin grafts.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

By the way, after re-reading your post about using Daken's to disinfect, as I said we used it to treat existing open full thickness wounds as it is a weak bleach solution. The tissues that are trying to heal can't take the stronger solutions and are easily damaged. You heal by forming granular tissue which has a budding and striated look and the tissue is very sensitive. The Daken's solution helps to loosen and separate necrotic dead tissue and eschar from the granular tissue and keep the wound clean and moist. Now, there have been a lot of posts on here about Vibrio in the past and also the research leans toward a stronger Bleach solution to disinfect, and second Hibiclens. That doesn't mean we need to go and douse ourselves after fishing or cleaning fish, but instead be aware of any open wound or abrasion and clean the area with the disinfectant. To be honest, Daken's solution may be too weak to adequately disinfect a surface wound. Anyway, I can see where you would work this over in your mind what you could have done. You take care man, and hang in there! We are praying for you.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

dgerwin said:


> Caught more than I bargained for a few weeks ago, fishing near Tx City Dike, when I contracted Vibrio Vulnificus (aka Flesh-Eating Bacteria) while wading.
> I had always discounted reports of this disease as overblown, sensationalized hype; but I am here to tell you it is very real. Sand in my shoe wore a raw spot on my foot, where the bacteria entered.
> I just want everyone to be aware of the risk. Don't ignore fever, or redness/swelling around open cuts in saltwater. I almost waited too long to get to the ER, and almost lost my foot. Thanks to the best medical care in the world, prayer support from friends and family, and, most importantly, the Grace of God, I am out of the woods.
> After 7 surgeries, the infection is now gone and I am waiting for the wounds to be ready for skin graft.
> ...


Seems like I've read and seen more incidences of this devastating Vibrio ever this year. There must be a link between all the rain and freshwater run off we've had and the high number of Vibrio victims. I guess all we can do is make sure to disinfect any possible wound or even skin irritation we get while on the water. I even heard a report of an old salt guide down near Rockport who got it while retrieving bait out of his baitwell on the boat. Man, this really sucks!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

That is very nasty wish you the best


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

....



> Wade fishing and not getting at least a few scrapes...


I'd say that's pretty hard to do. Between the trout teeth, live bait, shell in the sneakers, ect etc. it's hard not to get little cuts and abrasions. I do use the thick Simms Neoprene Guard socks because they keep all that little **** out of your feet and I don't get abrasions from shell anymore while wearing them. Well worth the money. Would they stop all infections? No. Not much you can do about the hand pricks from live bait or fish teeth and line cuts.



> ...problem was keeping the shoes on all day.


 No, the water compressing into the wound isn't the issue.. it's the tiny shell fragments that cut and abrade our skin. The shoes helped you not get more cuts. Residence time could be a factor but it could get infected immediately or not at all.



> As far as one cut getting infected and the other not getting infected


I think is just luck of the draw. No one should wade wet with open sores, and upon getting new open sores on the water one should end that session. You've contributed to us with your post because now we know that someone can get it from an abrasion.. not just a cut.



> ...Rinsing off with solution after exiting water.


 Well, on one hand - once it's in, it's in. On the other hand, cleaning any wound does reduce some other less aggressive strains. Maybe it might have.. I think most of us would have done the same as you though..

As far as someone else posing the question about the link between run off and algal blooms. There are studies in the NW showing clear links between toxic algal blooms and increased run off. The studies indicated it has multiple variables such as higher nutrient loads and toxins such as increased agricultural and urban run off vectors.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Prayin for ya.. Get well soon !!!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

God Bless you
Good luck


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You and Mike McBride can have matching foot contest from when he had a bad case back in 09 or 10.

You are really lucky to be here. Prayers sent.

From the article below:
The recommended antibiotic therapy for V. vulnificus infection is doxycycline, 100 mg intravenously or orally (Vibramycin) twice a day; plus ceftazidime (Fortaz), 2 g intravenously every eight hours. Alternative antibiotic therapies are cefotaxime (Claforan), 2 g intravenously every eight hours; or ciprofloxacin (Cipro), 750 mg orally or 400 mg intravenously twice a day.

If you look at several of the vibro articles it appears that food poising is more prevalent and worse that the wound infection. (Until you are the person with a foot or hand rotting off.)

*Depending on where you read there are differences in tmt.* Vibramycin 100 mg 2x a day is the main stay with other items added. I am wondering if a scrip of Vibramycin might help some one if they had a problem and started taking it quickly vs waiting till the Vibro was kicking your butt a day or two later when it was too late?

Here is a good article on vibro and other infections that cause wound infections and some information on each.

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2007/0815/p539.html


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I signed up for weekly water condition updates on this site since we have a place on Bolivar:
https://cgis.glo.texas.gov/Beachwatch/

Since I look at the water conditions regularly, I have definitely noticed increased bacteria levels during times of heavy rainfall and runoff. I've read this in other publications in addition to seeing it for myself.

I stay away from the water unless bacteria levels are low. Just not worth the risk.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Not a biologist here so please excuse if this is a dumb question.....

Anyway they can develop a vaccine or booster of some sort?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Not a biologist here so please excuse if this is a dumb question.....
> 
> Anyway they can develop a vaccine or booster of some sort?


There have been studies to do just that but with limited success so far. If they ever develop a vaccine I would sure get it.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24252692


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

Thank you, everyone, for the prayers, good wishes, and feedback.

Also, thank you for enlightening the rest of on some of the more specific technical details.

Please know that I am not a health professional, nor an expert on this subject. I only offer tidbits of info I have picked up in researching this myself, or what I am told by my doctors, as I go through this ordeal. Don't take my words as "gospel" on any of this. *WHAT I AM, IS A VERY INTERESTED PARTY,* since I contracted it.

Some of you mention a correlation between fresh water runoff and incidences of Vibrio. I have also been told that there is a positive correlation between the two. All the rain and freshwater runoff has increased levels of various fertilizers, which can increase the "bloom." Also, I've read that brackish water has higher concentrations of bacteria, in general, including Vibrio.

MonkeyMan1, thanks for that link. It looks like a great resource. I was not aware such information was publicly available.

And yes, more accurately, Dakinâ€™s was used precisely as HookemGuy-81 describes. Itâ€™s placed in the wound bed, with wet to dry bandages; and it separates the necrosis, and allows the granulation tissue to flourish. Too much of it on the healthy skin for too long can start to kill that skin.

JimD, those recommended treatment plans do look familiar. Just to clarify, the hospital has been great; and any hesitation, allowing Vibrio to take hold was simply due to my own hard-headed reluctance to get into the E.R. But I did make it in time; and once I got in there, a team of doctors got busy on me. One doc joked, â€œWe are hitting you with every antibiotic known to man,â€ while the cultures were being made to confirm my malady. (Got to keep a sense of humor.) I was very close to losing my life. My BP was very low, fever was very high, white blood cell count through the roof, and kidneys were failing.

I had IVâ€™s and Central line catheters going straight into my heart, and more bags of liquid hanging over me than I have ever seen. If I recall correctly, they settled on (I think) a combination of Cipro and Vibramyacin, once they isolated the infection. Now itâ€™s only Cipro.

*NOW HERE IS THE HOT NEWS FLASH (from where I am sitting, anyway): * Granulation tissue has adequately filled the voids left. Infection is gone. I have been cleared and scheduled for skin-graft tomorrow (Tues 8-2-16.) This is a very big step (pardon the pun.) I am a little nervous and praying hard. I am aware mine is not the only story; and I donâ€™t want to go on and on, in seeming self-pity. I have been blessed and I hope we can all learn how to keep ourselves and our loved ones safe against incidents that can become tragic. *BRING ON THE SKIN GRAFT!*


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up for a successful procedure today!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for you and your healing..


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

>..âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†
X2

God bless and thanks for posting and sharing your experience. I know reading this thread has made me more aware.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Wishing you the best with you upcoming procedures. Keep us posted.


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

Skin grafts are done and everything went well. Now just waiting for them to take. I'm told it will still be early November before I walk "normally" again; but I'll take that over pushing up daisies, or learning to walk with a prosthetic foot.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow...sorry you're going through all that. Prayers the graphs heal up quickly. Get better soon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Troy992 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your situation. I hope all goes well as it looks like it is. Thanks for sharing and making me more aware. My son and I launched at TCD all summer long, he constanly chases the bait fish at the boat ramps when were launching. I'm making up some of the Dakin's Solution to take with us from now on.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

heart goes out to u. Thanks for sharing. I am curious about the timeline. How long after u finished ur wade did u first notice there was an issue? How long after the wade did u make it to the ER?


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

About a day and a half after wading is when I got into E.R. The symptoms were not extreme at first, but they just got steadily more and more severe. After first 12 hours, symptoms began to accelerate, and deteriorate more rapidly. (All approximate. And by the time I got to E.R., I was a bit delirious.)


----------



## brett.carter (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow. Seeing is believing. Glad they were able to save your foot. I'll definitely be keeping fresh water & bleach on board when I'm wade fishing. I hope you heal quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Vibrio Infection*



Captain Dave said:


> Prayers for a great recovery
> 
> Dang.. Thats a Raw foot . I'm glad you get to keep it as well ! I have cancelled trips , like the one I had planned for tomorrow as I got a slice in my hand from cooking on Friday. I need to give up cooking, working in da yard on Friday before a feeching trip . Always a chance to get a cut from bamboo, weedwacker thrown debris or food prep.
> 
> ...


My wife's uncle got it where he bumped his leg with a cooler - skin was not visibly broken. He was in his 80s and it nearly killed him. Never was the same afterwards.


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

hunterjck said:


> ... and it nearly killed him. Never was the same afterwards.


HunterJCK, when you say he was never the same afterwards, in what ways do you mean? Did his leg suffer long term damage? ...symptoms? or a threat of it coming back?

It nearly killed me too, and there has been loss of tissue in my foot and leg. But I was hoping and expecting almost full recovery. I am still in the hospital, but once cleared up, I haven't been told how this may affect me long term.

Thanks for any information you can provide me, so I can have realistic expectation of recovery from this.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

*Hand Sanitizer*

Maryland Healthy Beaches recommends to 'carry hand sanitizer to swimming areas and when fishing or crabbing so that wounds that occur can be cleansed immediately or have ready access to soap and water'.

For cleansing small nicks and cuts, is the use of hand sanitizer an effective protection from Vibrio?


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

This









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

*Update*

I have reached a milestone in my battle with the nasty *Vibrio Flesh-Eating Bacteria:
*
After successful skin graft, I am in intensive in-patient physical therapy/rehab. I have now (with assistance of crutches or walker) begun walking with limited weight-bearing on the bad foot.

I expect to get out of the hospital soon to continue recovery from home. I was told it will be November before I walk normally again, and initially thought â€œWhat a nightmare!â€

For my family and myself, this has been a life-changing ordeal that came suddenly, seemingly from nowhere. But when viewed in perspective, I know I am blessed and fortunate to be here and to have avoided amputation. Many people have it much worseâ€¦ and I was almost one of them!

I have been in the hospital, unable to work for about 2 months, so far. Medical expenses (my 20%) have been adding up very high, and I have 3 kids in college, and 1 in high school.

It is not normally my inclination, but a cousin has set up an account to help my family with the financial difficulties that have emerged from this ordeal. See link: _http://www.gofundme.com/2gd3muc_

If you feel moved to help in this way, or to forward this link to someone who may be, thank you and God bless you. But regardless, I would ask for continued thoughts and prayers. That is what is helping me get through this.

Best wishes to all of you, my friends, and tight lines.

P.S. :fish: Another battle I eventually face is negotiations with my wife on whether I ever go fishing again. :headknock (Ouch!)


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Done and Done. Who we are as a community will be the deciding factor as to how we help a fallen brother.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Done


----------



## joeletx (Jun 1, 2014)

dgerwin said:


> I have reached a milestone in my battle with the nasty *Vibrio Flesh-Eating Bacteria:
> *
> 
> P.S. :fish: Another battle I eventually face is negotiations with my wife on whether I ever go fishing again. :headknock (Ouch!)


I feel your pain for your battle ahead with your wife on ever able to go fishing again. Since the bacteria thing become public knowledge, I had to make an oath to my wife that I would not dip myself in the water until summer is over. I have been fished on the jetty or from a bank and so far it was nearly fruitless. But for what you have been through I will be glad when beach temperature cools down a bit; I think when the vibrio bacteria die off, I hope!

Best of luck to you and speedy recovery!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

not much but I did what I could.happy life my friend.


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

Words cannot express my gratitude to this fellowship of people. I am touched and by your support and help. Over the last 2 months, I lay in bed and sometimes it is hard to stay positive; but I try. 
I keep reminding myself I am lucky to be alive. 
Now, I am proud to say I am lucky to be a part of this community.
Thank you, many times, thank you.


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

i have


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

???


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Give us an update on your condition. Hope you've beat this horrible disease.



dgerwin said:


> i have


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dgerwin said:


> i have


...herpes?

Come on man can't bump a 1.5 year old thread with no info and a cryptic half sentence, give us more than that. LOL

Hope all is well!


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Jesus


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm glad your better buddy mycrobarium marinum (saltwater infection) ended my fishing career salt or fresh I feel your pain if you ever want to talk about it pm me for my number.This is just one of many surgeries I had and still fighting it.


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

Sorry to begin posting to this again, and letting it die. I intended to provide an update, but did not know anything actually got entered.

After about a year and a half, I am doing quite well, considering the circumstances. Although it has caused many life problems for me (namely making a living) it is nothing short of a miracle that I am alive and still have both feet. 

I was in physical therapy for quite a while. It seemed like forever, but was about 9 months, before I could really walk any distance at all without stopping to rest or put my foot up. I still encounter swelling and pain, if I remain on my feet too long. My balance is compromised, due to nerve damage in the ankle and foot. When you stop and think about it, it is almost a miracle that man can stand erect and walk on two feet--quite a feat (pardon the pun--and I have heard them all.) As my doc told me, lots of little nerves and muscles are working to allow us just to stand. They are communicating and working, and we don't even think about it. So some of that is lost.

I always had big feet (wore a size 14 or 15 before this disease.) But now I wear shoe size--depending on brand, etc of 16, 17, even 18. That is a pain, in itself.

I must tell you, there is a little bitterness and anger, that I struggle to overcome. It makes no sense. I know that. It could have gone so much worse. I was blessed and so fortunate that it turned out in the best possible scenario. 

Been spending the better part of my days recently, trying to re-build my home after Hurricane Harvey (another story.)

I cannot allow myself to focus on the negative, however. I am blessed to be alive and still have the foot. 

My eight weeks in the hospital were a blur, due to pain, pain medication, and downright denial. But I thank God for the doctors, nurses, and other healthcare professionals, the prayers of my family and friends, and His mercy and grace to allow me to go on. 

I do clearly remember waking up after numerous surgeries (I had 8 full-blown surgeries.) Each time I was warned that the leg may be gone when I awoke. But each time I looked down and saw that ugly foot, that looked beautiful to me at the time. Since leaving the hospital, I have heard a number of stories about people who have contracted Vibrio Vulnificus; and they usually do not have a happy ending. 

I look at life a little differently now, than I did before this experience. I am faced with a new set of challenges. Never take anything for granted, my friends. 

To bubbas_kenner: Thank you for the invitation. I think I may take you up on that. It looks like we have gone through something similar; and it would probably do me some good to talk "one on one."

Thank you for the oppourtunity to say these things. It is cathartic/cleansing.

God bless y'all and be careful.


----------

